# Reformed Presbyterian International Conference



## N. Eshelman (Mar 7, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone here is planning on attending the Reformed Presbyterian International Conference held at Calvin College in Grand Rapids, MI? 

The dates of July 19-25th. 

I have gone to the last 2. They are well worth attending. To hear 2000 people singing acapella psalms is such a foretaste of glory! 

Let me know!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2008)

See this thread:

 RP International Conference 2008


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Andrew! Let's see how many are actually planning on going! We want Daniel Ritchie here in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2008)

Sounds great! Impossible, but great.


----------

